# workben plan - handtools only



## berlinguyinca (Jun 10, 2010)

hello,

i'm incredible new to the whole woodworking experience and reading right now what I can to get my head around it.

Now I have a strong dislike for power tools and really like hand tools, so can you help me with a workbench plan, which fits the following criteria


no powertools required
easy to build
sturdy
can be stored outside for 4 seasons
cost under 100$ for wood/screws

the reason I need it to store outside is, that I'm going to use this workbench mostly during the next 12 month in the Yosemite area to work on a old cabin.

For the same reason it also needs to be rather cheap, since it will be only used for 1-2 years and than replaced.

Ok what kind of tools do I have


No. 4 plane
1/4" 1/2" 1" chisels + mallet
square
hammer
collection of handsaws/copy saw/dove tail saw
yard stick
screwdrivers/ratchets/wrenches
couple of 4-8" clamps

what tools would I need to add? I guess a No.5 Jack Plane, Mortise Gauge and scraper/burnisher

thanks for your help!


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

berlinguyinca,

I think you're chewing off more than you can swallow.

You're looking at $100 just for enough PT framing lumber to build the bench let alone the surface and hrdwr. Maybe $80 for spruce framing. I'd use lags and C. bolts for something outside for 2 yrs., instead of screws even SST which would jack the cost up even more.

I don't see an auger and bits in your collection. You can get away without a mortise gauge with a good combo square and I wouldn't spend the time burnishing anything that's staying outside, likely pounded on and only for 2 yrs.

No insult intended, if the post read, "I've been hacking on wood for 5 to "X" number of yrs, I'm heading up to a cabin in Yosmite, I got no electricity and these questionable tools to work with, anyone think I can Macgyver a work bench that'll last 2 yrs outside?" 

Instead of



> i'm incredible new to the whole woodworking experience and reading right now what I can to get my head around it.


Add extra cash to fix whatever you may biork, not to mention transport costs to the cabin and you're way over your $100 material limit. 

Again no insult intended, can only base on your post even if you have all the hand tools needed to produce the bench, at least for now you appear to lack the skill set to build the bench let alone possible structural repairs to the cabin.

It doesn't matter how smart someone is, one really needs to begin learning the tools of the trade, their limitations, how to use them and then begin on simple projects to build experience and confidence.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

I bet a simple bench made of pressure treated lumber would do it. Use 2*4s for the legs and stringers, and 5/4 deck boards for the top. It probably doesnt need to be woodworking flat for your intended use, so deck boards would work. Only thing is, it will be real hard to drive those screws through that wood by hand. Maybe galvanized nails since it will only be temporary.

The setup on the webpage below would probably work for you.

http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/workshop/bench/below20.html


----------



## berlinguyinca (Jun 10, 2010)

Ghidrah said:


> berlinguyinca,
> 
> I think you're chewing off more than you can swallow.


first of all thanks for your post and i understand from were you coming from.

But we are talking here about a bench and I look for some rough directions and plans. I don't intend to build a master piece and be more than happy to acquire the tools I need, this is another budget and quite higher.
Right now I just limit myself to 100$ for wood, since this bench is going to be stored outside and not considered a long time investment.

About the mac gyver reference and the lack of knowledge, well we all started learning somewhere and I'm pretty good with tools in general. I was able to rebuild a 2001 Passat engine with no former car mechanic experience and the help of some online posts. So I guess I can put a workbench together with some simple plans. 
I read a couple of books, like this hand tool book, which comes with a pretty simple plan, but I like some alternatives too and was not happy with the google results I found.

Amazon.com: Hand Tools: Their Ways and Workings (9780393322767): Aldren A. Watson: Books

After all I know how to use a screwdriver, hammer, saw and drill. Plane is not that hard to use either.

The transport costs are yet another budget, since I'm driving up there with a pickup all the time anyway and would just transport the wood this way. So the cost can be set to 0, in this case.

And I'm not insulted, but maybe I should had stated more precise what I can do and not. And I think we all agree that assembling ikea stuff is not woodworking or being able to put pre manufactured stuff together. Thats why I didn't point it out.

Now let's try this again:

I would like to build a workbench from construction material using only hand tools and no power tools. The complete material cost should not exceed 100$. Can somebody suggest a simple free plan? Specially in regard for finishing, so that it can survive 1-2 years in the rainy/hot conditions in Yosemite?

The expected work on my project is mostly cutting beams, planing boards and finishing these boards, to rebuild an old single wall constructed cabin. Basically the side walls need to be replaced and were constructed from 1"x12"x7' long pine boards.

I'm familiar with using tools, but have never attempted to build a bench before. Specially since I have no level floor at the current point in time and plans online mostly require the use of power tools and an existing bench.

Over the time I'd also like to build some basic bookshelves, but this can be done on a later and most likely better constructed bench. Maybe even with powertools.

I was also looking at this tiny 'workbench'

Amazon.com: Black & Decker WM425 Workmate 425-550 Pound Capacity Portable Work Bench: Home Improvement

but need something rather longer and a first estimate for the wood I need on the plan in the referred book was 35$ for fir with a pine top. 

Thats why I consider building it my self.


----------



## berlinguyinca (Jun 10, 2010)

sanchez said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I bet a simple bench made of pressure treated lumber would do it. Use 2*4s for the legs and stringers, and 5/4 deck boards for the top. It probably doesnt need to be woodworking flat for your intended use, so deck boards would work. Only thing is, it will be real hard to drive those screws through that wood by hand. Maybe galvanized nails since it will only be temporary.
> 
> ...


thanks that should do the job, but I'm most likely going to replace the top with a couple of 2x12xn planks instead of ply wood.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That's why I mentioned PT decking for the top in my post. Plywood is no good for outside. Good luck!


----------



## berlinguyinca (Jun 10, 2010)

sanchez said:


> That's why I mentioned PT decking for the top in my post. Plywood is no good for outside. Good luck!


what exactly is PT?

thanks!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Sorry, PT stands for pressure treated. It's wood for decks and other exterior uses. It costs a bit more than regular lumber. It looks greenish at the store. You can get deck boards made from it and it should give you a reasonably flat 1 1/4 inch thick top.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

This can be an interesting and challenging project. Building a bench can be a simple project. If it's that there's no power, and you need to drill holes, an eggbeater type hand drill will suffice.

You could use PT for the main structure, and I'm thinking that planks for the top may want to go twisty and twirly on you. You could add some cross bracing for a plywood top that could be easily taken off and replaced if necessary.

Exterior plywood, like A/C, or CDX, or better yet...marine grade with an oil treatment would last fairly long. I've got a 3/4" marine grade deck on a 4'x8' trailer that sits outside. It still is intact after 16 years.


As for materials cost, you may have to do some shopping around.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome berlinguy,
Cabinetman beat me to the hand drill,predrill your holes then use a screw driver bit to turn the screws.
My first workbench was PT 2x4s for the legs, frame, shelf and cross bracing for the scrapped counter top. It was made for rebuilding my big block Chevy engine back in 2001.It was very sturdy then and still is now.
I wouldn't recommend the counter top for outdoors but marine plywood sounds good.

Good Luck
Rick


----------



## beatricetr (Jun 28, 2010)

The tools that you have mentioned as handtools are just perfect and initiative for woodworking.One tool which I want to add is 'Nail Sets'.A whole nail is a type of chisel used exclusively for driving nails flush or below the surface of the timber.


----------



## robdelman (Jul 9, 2010)

Kinda reminds me of the Old Yankee Workshop (name?) on PBS years ago where all he used were hand tools (as well as some rudimentary mechanical devices) to make everything. Hand tools are great for a beginning wood worker to cut their teeth on because it really tunes you into the sensitivities in various wood types, etc..., something that's harder to get a sense of from power tools (although you do get a sense there as well). 

Since you are building a bench, pine is much easier to work with than other woods where handtools are concerned, but be prepared to replace or resurface more frequently, as its soft. Might want to go pressure treated as well.

rd...


----------

